# MySQL Library-loading Issues



## JakkFrosted (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm trying to start a TeamSpeak server, but I'm getting error messages:


```
$ sh ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh inifile=ini
2013-09-21 06:35:12.517743|INFO    |ServerLibPriv |   | TeamSpeak 3 Server 3.0.9 (2013-09-10 09:13:25)
2013-09-21 06:35:12.518034|INFO    |ServerLibPriv |   | SystemInformation: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9       1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys       GENERIC amd64 Binary: 64bit
2013-09-21 06:35:12.518427|CRITICAL|DatabaseQuery |   | unable to load database plugin library "libts3dbmysql.so", halting!
```

Where do I add MySQL libraries in FreeBSD 9.1? I have tried adding this particular library to /usr/lib, /usr/lib32, and /usr/local/lib, with no results.







Adding a library file may or may not solve my issue, as I do have the library file in the working directory of the executable, so something else may be going on. I think the startup script is pointing the the library:


----------



## JakkFrosted (Sep 21, 2013)

I got it figured out using `ldd`. I was missing libmysqlclient.so.15, which is used by an older version of mysql. I got the file from ports and placed it in /usr/local/lib/mysql. I was initially trying to use `ldd`, but it was just saying that libts3db_mysql.so is missing, but then I tried `ldd ./libts3db_mysql.so`, and that showed me what I was missing.


----------

